# Viceroy Build Not Working



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 8, 2022)

Currently working on a Viceroy boneyard edition. Bypass works, but the effect does not come on, nor does the LED. The "Juice" switch LED does turn on though. 

Q1 is a 2n5457, instead of the PF5102 that is called for. Would that perhaps be causing the problem? 

Pics incoming


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## jimilee (Mar 8, 2022)

Have you checked your voltages yet?


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 8, 2022)

I have not. What should I check and how? My multimeter is at the ready


----------



## TravisM (Mar 8, 2022)

Do you have covers on the pots in the second row? Also can you confirm no solder bridge in the + power and ground pad directly beside it?


----------



## TravisM (Mar 8, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> Q1 is a 2n5457, instead of the PF5102 that is called for. Would that perhaps be causing the problem?


Just Q1 or did you do Q1, Q2 and Q3 with that one?


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 8, 2022)

TravisM said:


> Just Q1 or did you do Q1, Q2 and Q3 with that one?


Just Q1.


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 8, 2022)

TravisM said:


> Do you have covers on the pots in the second row? Also can you confirm no solder bridge in the + power and ground pad directly beside it?


No covers but I don't think they're touching the board. No Solder bridge


----------



## TravisM (Mar 8, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> Just Q1.


I didn't double check the pin outs, but assuming they are the same, It wouldn't account for all the issues you are seeing with power. This is where you should start.


----------



## TravisM (Mar 8, 2022)

Time to bust out the schematic and start with validating VCC and grounds. Start there and then you can check the gate to source voltage on the transistors.


----------



## TravisM (Mar 8, 2022)

Also, I keep looking at this, did you put your DMM in continuity mode and validate there there isn't a connection from + to ground here?


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 8, 2022)

TravisM said:


> Also, I keep looking at this, did you put your DMM in continuity mode and validate there there isn't a connection from + to ground here?


I agree. If you LED isn’t coming on then it could be a power issue. 

You have used a red wire that connects to the negative power pad on the board. Is that going to the + or - of the power jack?


----------



## jimilee (Mar 8, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> I agree. If you LED isn’t coming on then it could be a power issue.
> 
> You have used a red wire that connects to the negative power pad on the board. Is that going to the + or - of the power jack?


This ^^^, also taking voltages will be the first step in making sure everything is getting power. Otherwise, we can run all day and get no where.


----------



## ADAOCE (Mar 8, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> No covers but I don't think they're touching the board. No Solder bridge


This has bit me more than a few times until I learned to cover the backs of the pots. Buy some dust covers or slide a piece of cardboard under them. Electrical tape will fail. It gets perforated by clipped leads.


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 9, 2022)

TravisM said:


> Also, I keep looking at this, did you put your DMM in continuity mode and validate there there isn't a connection from + to ground here?


Surprisingly no, no Bridge there. I even redid the wires and soldering.


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 9, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> I agree. If you LED isn’t coming on then it could be a power issue.
> 
> You have used a red wire that connects to the negative power pad on the board. Is that going to the + or - of the power jack?


Yeah I mixed up the convention of red = positive, black = negative. My bad.


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yeah it's power related.

I'm reading negative voltage now. I'm not sure how. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 9, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> Yeah it's power related.
> 
> I'm reading negative voltage now. I'm not sure how. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> View attachment 23895


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 9, 2022)

music6000 said:


>


Man... maybe I'm not cut out for this pedal building thing. Maybe I shouldn't be allowed to use a Soldering iron or sharp objects either...

All my other pedals I've built had positive and negative leads on the other side...ugh. I'm an idiot


----------



## music6000 (Mar 9, 2022)

You just need to be pointed in the right direction!
That's why I always say '' A picture is worth a thousand words''
Here is a link where I made a Request to Members!
The first 2 listings at the top of the page :
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/forums/troubleshooting/


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 8, 2022)

Currently working on a Viceroy boneyard edition. Bypass works, but the effect does not come on, nor does the LED. The "Juice" switch LED does turn on though. 

Q1 is a 2n5457, instead of the PF5102 that is called for. Would that perhaps be causing the problem? 

Pics incoming


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 9, 2022)

I appreciate the help. The power situation is fixed.

Bypass is now working fine, I can turn on the effect, LED comes on, but the sound is really low, noisy, and intermittent.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 9, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> I appreciate the help. The power situation is fixed.
> 
> Bypass is now working fine, I can turn on the effect, LED comes on, but the sound is really low, noisy, and intermittent.


Make sure those 3 pot Backs in the middle of the PCB are not touching the PCB!!!!


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 9, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Make sure those 3 pot Backs in the middle of the PCB are not touching the PCB!!!!


They are not


----------



## TravisM (Mar 10, 2022)

It is time to validate voltages. Start with VCC and ground throught the signal path and then measure the source to gate volatage (I think that is the one to check in this configuration, maybe someone else can correct me).


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 10, 2022)

I spent an hour last night verifying continuity for the entire circuit. Everything seems fine. 

So I went through it with the audio probe and I get guitar signal on pin 3 of Q1 but nothing after that.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 10, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> I spent an hour last night verifying continuity for the entire circuit. Everything seems fine.
> 
> So I went through it with the audio probe and I get guitar signal on pin 3 of Q1 but nothing after that.


Q1 is suppose to be PF5102, might be causing the issue????


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 10, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Q1 is suppose to be PF5102, might be causing the issue????


Yeah that was my original thought.


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 15, 2022)

Well the PF5102s came In yesterday, swapped it out, same issue. Back to square one. Tearing my hair our a bit.


----------



## carlinb17 (Mar 15, 2022)

have you tested continuity on the foot switches? another thing you can try for the led is set your ddm to the diode setting, attach the Leeds to the led appropriately and the led should light up a little bit, you can test to see if that is working or if it's burnt as well as the orientation of it. The bypass switch looks a little melted on the side, I can't imagine this has anything to do with it but did you have issues wiring it initially?


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 15, 2022)

Footswitch is fine. Tested that for sure. LEDs are fine. Both come on when they should. Bypass works. When Circuit is engaged it just makes this low buzz. Knobs seem to even work (they affect the volume, tone, etc of said buzz) 

Audio probe gets guitar signal up to pin 3 of Q1 and then nothing.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 15, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> Footswitch is fine. Tested that for sure. LEDs are fine. Both come on when they should. Bypass works. When Circuit is engaged it just makes this low buzz. Knobs seem to even work (they affect the volume, tone, etc of said buzz)
> 
> Audio probe gets guitar signal up to pin 3 of Q1 and then nothing.


Check for Continuity on matching Circles:


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Check for Continuity on matching Circles:
> 
> View attachment 24084


Everywhere is good except 2nd pin of Q1 to R4.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 15, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> Everywhere is good except 2nd pin of Q1 to R4.


Solder a piece of resistor lead between the 2 pads on the underside of PCB, it may be your issue!!!


----------



## PraisetheSunn0 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jumper did the trick. I noticed that one little place on non continuity a while ago but assumed I was screwing up. Should have trusted myself. Works great now thanks so much everyone! Now I have to find some good knobs...


----------



## music6000 (Mar 15, 2022)

PraisetheSunn0 said:


> Jumper did the trick. I noticed that one little place on non continuity a while ago but assumed I was screwing up. Should have trusted myself. Works great now thanks so much everyone! Now I have to find some good knobs...
> 
> View attachment 24095


Make it a point to test for Continuity where there has been an Issue with a Component or that has been replaced every time you do a Build.
Next Pedal !!!


Cheers music6000


----------

